# Concinna Burl



## exoticwo (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice Australian burl I picked up recently. Appx. 8 inches across and 2 inches deep. Only has Mineral oil from wet sanding on it. I will finish with Danish oil and buff later.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Apr 22, 2007)

Incredible work and a beautiful burl!


----------



## JimGo (Apr 22, 2007)

Very pretty!  Nice job!


----------



## thewishman (Apr 23, 2007)

Beautiful! Gorgeous edge!

Chris


----------



## Ligget (Apr 23, 2007)

Fantastic piece of wood, great work on the bowl![]


----------



## vick (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice that edge is something else.


----------



## DocRon (Apr 24, 2007)

Very, very nice.


----------



## exoticwo (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks to all for the nice comments.
 Burls, especially Australian, are my all time favorite wood for color and character. Most of the burls I get are from my friend Jim Syvertsen @www.australianburls.com, who imports vast quantities and sizes of burls.


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 29, 2007)

I've never seen a natural edge burl rounded over like that.  I really like it.
Rob


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 30, 2007)

Yowzah! Love it.


----------



## NavyDiver (Apr 30, 2007)

That's something else!  Nice work!


----------



## alamocdc (May 1, 2007)

WOW! That looks great!


----------



## huntersilver (May 1, 2007)

Awesome work!


----------

